# Hla snow wing to bobcat s185 - wiring kit/parts??



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Dumb question. I got a good deal on a used snow wing (power ends) I have a bobcat s185 with aux hyd feed out the front. I need a wiring kit to run the wings from the grips....from the HLA harness to feed into the bobcat. Will call HLA office if needed but since i didn't buy new, sure they wont be super helpful. 

Anyone on here know a source for this wiring kit? Thanks,


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Does your bobcat have a 7 pin or 14 pin connector?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How mulch do you want to spend?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Bobcat has NO wiring harness to/from controls to front hydraulics.
Hla has their standard wiring harness that clips in to pad that should be on bobcat. I need the wiring package to go from bobcat to HLA wiring coupler. Believe there are some kits out there, just thought maybe someone could point me in right direction. Was a last minute buy, figure there is a way to make it work out without turning into cluster.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You should be able to get a 14 pin harness for an S185 from your Bobcat dealer. Then you'd need the harness from HLA from the machine to the plow. 

I'm sure HLA offers toggle switch controls, but trust me, you won't get full potential out of the plow unless you've got all the control on the factory Bobcat control handles.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks. I have the hla wiring and hoses that came with plow. I just need to rig up the bobcat side. Harness that mounts by quick connects at side of cab, to the grips. Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm sure HLA offers toggle switch controls, but trust me, you won't get full potential out of the plow unless you've got all the control on the factory Bobcat control handles.


Weren't you the one that said I was nuts for spending the big bucks to get my Metal Pless wired and plumbed to run oof the Bobcat hand controls?

rickW, what my Bobcat dealer did for a competitor with an HLA and me with a MP is remove the valve that is supplied with the plow. It is closed center which doesn't work with Bobcats, you need an open center valve. This means that oil is always flowing through the valve manifold and when you activate a function, that valve opens to allow the function to function. For whatever reason, neither HLA or MP sends them with these valves. Then, you need a Bobcat "brain" to operate it. My dealer used the grader "brain" because it has the correct number of functions to operate a SnowWing or PlowMaxx type plow.

It was expensive but worth every penny. I don't want to remember which way I left a toggle switch. The brain stays with the plow so it doesn't matter what machine you use.

This is for 7 pin, not sure about 14.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weren't you the one that said I was nuts for spending the big bucks to get my Metal Pless wired and plumbed to run oof the Bobcat hand controls?
> 
> rickW, what my Bobcat dealer did for a competitor with an HLA and me with a MP is remove the valve that is supplied with the plow. It is closed center which doesn't work with Bobcats, you need an open center valve. This means that oil is always flowing through the valve manifold and when you activate a function, that valve opens to allow the function to function. For whatever reason, neither HLA or MP sends them with these valves. Then, you need a Bobcat "brain" to operate it. My dealer used the grader "brain" because it has the correct number of functions to operate a SnowWing or PlowMaxx type plow.
> 
> ...


It isn't worth spending the money to convert the plow to open center and have each function on a separate button. Perhaps if it came open center from the factory, or could order it open center as an option, yes. But to remove the valve and convert it over, no, I don't believe it is.

It is by far worth the money to set it up like mine, where you use the factory 14 pin plow harness, to a controller, and one button top activates one wing solenoid, same button bottom activates the other wing solenoid, and then the standard aux thumb rocker controls the oil flow for both wings and the angle. Mine runs off the factory control buttons, just like yours. And it was 3500 cheaper.

Also, option a allows you to only run that plow on a Bobcat machine. Option b allows you to run the plow on any 14 pin equipped loader.

Our Toolcat plow has a toggle, and it is no where near as enjoyable to run.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The cost is in the neighborhood of .004%...That is nothing when it comes to operator ease and comfort...Those pennys spent up front will pay dollars in the rear...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> The cost is in the neighborhood of .004%...That is nothing when it comes to operator ease and comfort...Those pennys spent up front will pay dollars in the rear...


$3500 of $1,000,000 in snow revenue is .004%. Seems like a small price to pay for efficiency.

And if the operator forgets which way the toggle switch is just one time and wipes oot the side of a car, that $3500 just paid for itself.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

$1 million in snow revenue???....I didn't realize he was such a Big-Little wheel in the industry...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

CHECK OUT THIS SITE
https://www.skidsteergenius.com/

I think it will help you make what you want.
I just found it out myself.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> CHECK OUT THIS SITE
> https://www.skidsteergenius.com/
> 
> I think it will help you make what you want.
> I just found it out myself.


That's where the bobcat can-bus to 12 volt converter we use came from.

Rob knows his stuff.


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weren't you the one that said I was nuts for spending the big bucks to get my Metal Pless wired and plumbed to run oof the Bobcat hand controls?
> 
> rickW, what my Bobcat dealer did for a competitor with an HLA and me with a MP is remove the valve that is supplied with the plow. It is closed center which doesn't work with Bobcats, you need an open center valve. This means that oil is always flowing through the valve manifold and when you activate a function, that valve opens to allow the function to function. For whatever reason, neither HLA or MP sends them with these valves. Then, you need a Bobcat "brain" to operate it. My dealer used the grader "brain" because it has the correct number of functions to operate a SnowWing or PlowMaxx type plow.
> 
> ...


Mark is correct, we are the competitor with the HLA. Works great, dummy proof. Everything is at your thumbs. Way better than how it came from HLA.


----------

